# Crooked Island Xmas



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

If anyone is privately flying to Crooked Island and flying near St Simons Island, GA, I need about 60# of clothes and toys delivered to the lodge for Xmas for the kids. Dave Snyder
[email protected], 912-399-3813


----------

